# General Urbex equipment?



## nij4829 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi guys.
My car got broken into about two weeks ago and the little pikeys took my backpack (plus a few other things including my daughters car seat), and I am just building up my equipment and wondered what everyone else has in their bag?

_So far, my new equipment consists of;_
Nikon D3000
CREE M5 300 lumens head torch
CREE K5 300 lumens flashlight
Mini Maglite (backup) 
50ft paracord


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to DP. 

It depends on what you are exploring. Clothing is an important issue as I have been recently finding out. In this hot weather wearing shorts seems like a good idea. No  Walking through long grass has caused me to react badly ont he legs with bites etc  You may encounter asbestos and the likes so you need to prepared for this. Your camera is a good choice. And the maglite essential. Lense cleaning gear is also important as alot of places are very dirty and dusty. 

A good sense of humour is something I often carry with me on my explores 

Make sure when you get around to posting on on DP that you upload shots no bigger than 1024. 800 by 600 is a good size to use. 

So look forwards to seeing some of your work soon.


----------



## The_Revolution (Aug 6, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> _So far, my new equipment consists of;_
> Nikon D3000
> CREE M5 300 lumens head torch
> CREE K5 300 lumens flashlight
> ...



Maybe add a tripod to that list, but even so you're more than ready to go.


----------



## lizm73 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh and if your a bit like me then some Antibacterial handwipes for any OCD's you may have


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 6, 2010)

I forgot to add tripod lol.

Clothing isnt a issue as i didnt keep any in my car, and as a seasoned Urbexer I am used to the choice of clothing lol


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 6, 2010)

Mars bars, water, yellow hi-viz vest, hard hat, clipboard with sheets purporting to be Property Survey forms... and a laminated name tag with a logo that looks like Aberdeenshire council's, but actually isn't.

And somehow seems to have somebody else's name on it. I guess I must have been a wee bit "tired" when I ran it off on Photoshop. 

And lately, my old Garmin and a tape measure, to keep CptPies happy with accurate coords for his database.


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bog roll, if you forget everything else remember this


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 6, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Bog roll, if you forget everything else remember this



haha never thought of that. always got sox lol


----------



## nij4829 (Aug 6, 2010)

Seahorse said:


> Mars bars, water, yellow hi-viz vest, hard hat, clipboard with sheets purporting to be Property Survey forms... and a laminated name tag with a logo that looks like Aberdeenshire council's, but actually isn't.
> 
> And somehow seems to have somebody else's name on it. I guess I must have been a wee bit "tired" when I ran it off on Photoshop.
> 
> And lately, my old Garmin and a tape measure, to keep CptPies happy with accurate coords for his database.



ohh always have water and choc mate - thats in my jacket close to me lol.

i never tried the 'surveyer' role - thougth be easy to do just the places i visit are not the place a surveyer would go haha


----------



## mookster (Aug 6, 2010)

Tripod, camera, batteries, water, some food of some sort. All I need.


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 6, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> i never tried the 'surveyer' role - thougth be easy to do just the places i visit are not the place a surveyer would go haha



I did consider an estate agent's For Sale sign once. I may yet again next time I see one going begging. There's been a couple of places where old properties haven't sold, the owner has got in another agent, who promptly threw the first sign into the field next door. There's still a couple lying about that would just need a wee wipe with a cloth.


----------



## lost (Aug 6, 2010)

A camping stove is the most required piece of urbex kit for between-explore crunchy Pot Noodles. It doesn't have to be balanced on a plank of wood and a toolbox in the back of an old Cavalier though.


----------



## tommo (Aug 6, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> A good sense of humour is something I often carry with me on my explores



top statement, its always good to have a laugh along the way, makes the day more enjoyable

as for kit list, spare batteries for everything and your mobile phone comes in very handy from time to time

oh and some of stu's hand cleaner lol


----------



## mookster (Aug 6, 2010)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> top statement, its always good to have a laugh along the way, makes the day more enjoyable
> 
> as for kit list, spare batteries for everything and your mobile phone comes in very handy from time to time
> 
> oh and some of stu's hand cleaner lol



yeah a sense of humour is a must, especially if things really go down the pan


----------



## mcspringzy (Aug 6, 2010)

I hope you're all packing your parachutes plus reserve, mini inflatable life raft with 72hr 150mile radius beacon and possibly a set of flares just incase. Rope, seriously? I thought this was UE not a ninjitsu forum.


The only 'kit' I take is a torch* and my phone.





_*Sometimes_


----------



## GE066 (Aug 7, 2010)

I thought i was the only one who carried parachute cord, never used it. Also touch wood, never used the first aid kit I carry around. 

I also carry a magazine in the back section of my camera bag, for waiting out security guards


----------



## thepetrolhead (Aug 7, 2010)

May i add lightsticks to the list? Very good to have if everything electronic goes tits-up. 2 way radios are also great. Particularly if you have someone 'on guard'.
Ps loved Seahorses disguise suggestion.


----------



## shadowman (Aug 7, 2010)

Avimo Binoculars and Motorola LST-5E Secure Terminal.


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 7, 2010)

thepetrolhead said:


> Ps loved Seahorses disguise suggestion.



Disguise? No, mate. I just like to look busy.

It's not my fault if people jump to the wrong conclusions.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lidl`s pasty,79p plus tin of Strongbow.


----------



## Seahorse (Aug 8, 2010)

bukowski_jr said:


> I also carry a magazine in the back section of my camera bag, for waiting out security guards



Hey, whatever passes the time. I hope you take tissues as well.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't forget a first aid kit! Hopefully you will never need to use it. I had to when a mate fell threw a floor and cut his leg up!!

I just use the one that came in my car, small and compact


----------



## MD (Aug 8, 2010)

a torch plus spare batteries is a must 
and water always take water as most places are dusty and its thirsty work splooring 

i always have 1st aid in my car and wonderwipes for removing Vandal grease etc 

i also take my 
punkawhalla too in case i get hot


----------



## Krypton (Aug 8, 2010)

The less the better...


----------



## Mr Sam (Aug 8, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> Nikon




thus being the most important bit of kit


----------



## mcspringzy (Aug 8, 2010)

On a serious note I really for the life of me cannot get my head around why so many of you take so much shite with you.... As if you were going on a 1850's experdition to the new world..


----------



## celo (Aug 9, 2010)

I go with as little as possible, usually my just my camera bag with the camera, as well as a tripod, head torch, maglight and water.

Sometimes the kit grows to a small rucksack containing a small first aid kit, lunch, bigger torch, paracord, canary, etc. 

Keys and Phone come nearly everywhere so didn't count them 


Celo


----------



## GrumpyKitten (Aug 9, 2010)

I have accquired a grappling hook... I need to test out how useful it is.. cause it is a bit unwieldy to carry- but it might come in useful. If it's too much hassle I'll stick to my usua...l gloves, torch, camera, water.


----------



## BenCooper (Aug 9, 2010)

Be very careful - most grappling hooks aren't designed for climbing, they're designed for grabbing boat buoys and things like that. Also, you don't know what your hook is attached to, and whether it wil ldecide to slip off when you're 10ft off the ground...


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 9, 2010)

I always borrow my Grannies canary for testing for bad air underground.


----------



## Munchh (Aug 9, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Lidl`s pasty,79p plus tin of Strongbow.



plus Milk of Magnesia and Diocalm if your planning on consuming those. 

And seriously Nij, how about a more secure anti theft system for your car then you might not have lost your kit in the first place. 

Keep it simple works for me.


----------



## Munchh (Aug 9, 2010)

mcspringzy said:


> I hope you're all packing your parachutes plus reserve, mini inflatable life raft with 72hr 150mile radius beacon and possibly a set of flares just incase. Rope, seriously? I thought this was UE not a ninjitsu forum.
> 
> 
> The only 'kit' I take is a torch* and my phone.
> ...



and an axe?


----------



## RedDave (Aug 10, 2010)

bukowski_jr said:


> I also carry a magazine in the back section of my camera bag, for waiting out security guards



How many rounds do you keep loaded in it? :icon_evil

For me, it's camera, tripod, P3 masks, mobile phone, hard hat when exploring under ground, bright torch, wind-up torch, headlamp, spare batteries, energy drinks, snacks, maps, compass, wet wipes and tissue paper, driving licence (in case I have to prove my identity). A first aid kit would also be worth carrying.

Of course, it depends where you're going. You might need waders, a high-visibility jacket or even a geiger counter in some places.

A copy of Access All Areas might be a useful prop in case you get caught.


----------



## Anthillmob74 (Aug 12, 2010)

as a girlie its all about the vanity.

i jest.

i do take my glasses incase my contact lenses fail, long sleeved jumper or top, torch, canon powershot and spare batteries, small pliers [i always carry these wherever i go as i use them to turn keys if my hands are bad [arthritis], sausage rolls and a drink, first aid kit, bog roll, baby wipes, hand gel stuff, dust mask, and general stuff like my keys, phone, bank card, purse. and sometimes if remember a spare mobile incase the other conks out or gets damaged.

however my usual rucksack is knackered and the new one dont have any pockets so it resembles a jumble sale in there when i go out.

but if i got for a reccee i always go with the kids and turn it into a 'wont be bothered by security' walk around the outskirts. then i just have my stuffed full of crap handbag, nappies, wipes, bog roll, carrier bags incase of pooy nappy and a small potty should the n4 year old need a wee. of and a packed lunch and pink wafer biscuits...always pink wafer biscuits.

the 4 year old is getting good at spotting things i would miss, like decapitated pigeons etc...


----------



## V70 (Aug 12, 2010)

mexico75 said:


> Bog roll, if you forget everything else remember this



Especially if it's an explore when you enter at dawn and exit at dusk.... 

My kit consists of whats already been listed, plus;

*Dust mask * - for areas with obviously disturbed asbestos.

*Gloves * - cheap(ish) neoprene/nylon ones which are thick enough to stop splinters and glass and also far more grippy than bare skin. 

*HD camcorder* - budget model (Toshiba X100), not used yet but have great intentions for it on explores which I've already exhaused with still shots on previous visits


----------



## smileysal (Aug 13, 2010)

The Value riding gloves (from Tesco  ) are good for exploring. Rubber grips on palm of hand and fingers, good for gripping, they have velcro fastening around the wrist to keep on. (from £1.25 to £4.99 depending on size). As they're so cheap, if you wreck em, you can get more when you're out shopping. 

head torch, torch, and camera, (tripod if underground). oooooooh and cadbury's mini eggs.  That's all I take with me.


----------



## sYnc_below (Aug 13, 2010)

nij4829 said:


> I am just building up my equipment and wondered what everyone else has in their bag?



Seeing as many replies have been verging on ridicule all I would say is take whatever you need to get the job done safely (that will obviously vary wildly depending on the type of site you are visiting).


----------



## losttom (Aug 13, 2010)

Just my camera/ tripod a couple of torches is usually fine with me.....

.......oh and my brown rubber safety pants in case i go anywhere a bit high....


----------



## Alanaabdn (Sep 27, 2012)

All my kit is contained in my suit.... 
My bat suit that is. 

Seriously, i take water torch, mini torch, phone and we will take turns on taking the camera. 
(easier when you need to climb walls) 
i always wear darker clothing, (harder to spot)


----------



## Faing (Sep 27, 2012)

lightweight wife for going into dangrous looking floors.....yep am been seriuos


----------



## empirewindrush (Oct 30, 2012)

always , I take my 1933 S.S ceremonial knife in its sheath tucked in my sock ( a bit bondy , i know ) and its a really worthwhile thing , so a small knife could come in handy for you guys


----------



## krela (Oct 30, 2012)

Carrying a concealed weapon is illegal...

You get caught with that and there's only one way it's going to end no matter how you try and talk it.


----------



## dangerous dave (Oct 30, 2012)

a modded oldham g series lamp with a retro XP LED module fitted and several back up LED lamps for lighting and if my main lamp goes down


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 30, 2012)

Ach, let's just close the thread since it's ancient, and been done to death on more than one occasion.


----------

